

Malware Uses Google Docs as a Proxy Server - DocFeind
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/malware-targeting-windows-8-uses-google-docs

======
aaronharnly
A linkbait title. From the article itself:

"However, this malware does not use any particular function unique to Windows
8 and we know that this malware existed before the launch of Windows 8."

~~~
Empro
Yep, better title on Slashdot:
[http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/11/18/0619247/new-
malware-...](http://tech.slashdot.org/story/12/11/18/0619247/new-malware-
variant-uses-google-docs-as-a-proxy-to-phone-home)

------
pebb
Now we know why China blocks Google Docs

